# Where do you keep your iPhone when using CarPlay



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

For those using CarPlay, does your iPhone work OK when in the phone box e.g. does the GPS work OK when using TomTom or other navigation software?


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes, that is where mine lives (caveat, I have mine wired as I don't have the wireless charger)


----------



## burgie (9 mo ago)

I keep mine in the glovebox, works perfectly well.

I wouldn’t have a phone in eyesight whilst driving.


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

I bought a carlinkit 3.0 wireless carplay USB adapter for my car. Once plugged in and setup it automatically syncs every time you get in the car. You don’t have to do anything so the phone stays in my pocket unless it needs charging of course. For me personally a brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

isn't that fin on the roof an aerial for phone/satnav


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a CPLAY2AIR fitted in the ash tray area, works faultlessly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Apparently Carlinkit Wireless Carplay is not supported for an Audi TT RS?

"_Carlinkit Wireless Carplay <[email protected]> wrote ..

Comment or MessageI am taking delivery of an Audi TT RS (2022) in the next few weeks. Will the Carlinkit work my new car and if so which version will I need to connect to my iPhone 12? Thanks.Sent from Carlinkit Factory Store

Your vehicle is not supported_"


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I use this CPLAY2AIR 









CPLAY2air wireless adapter for factory CarPlay on CARPLAY2air.com


Connect wirelessly to your factory Carplay in your Audi, VW, Mercedes-Benz, Volvo or Porsche vehicle what was not possible before. Wired Android auto module inside. Convert wired CarPlay connection to the wireless one!




cplay2air.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuD (Jan 7, 2021)

ademanuele said:


> Apparently Carlinkit Wireless Carplay is not supported for an Audi TT RS?
> 
> "_Carlinkit Wireless Carplay <[email protected]> wrote ..
> 
> ...


I have just cancelled my order for the carlinkit 3.0 mini. Cplay2air have said theirs is compatible.


----------



## StuD (Jan 7, 2021)

gogs said:


> I use this CPLAY2AIR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you confirm you have a late model TT RS? I have just cancelled my order for a carlinkit 3.0 mini.


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

Like the idea of this, would it still work if using your phone as a “hotspot” for Audi Connect?


----------



## motodenta (Sep 16, 2021)

yes you can





FAQS R8 > FAQs > Audi Connect > Audi UK


Find your answers to frequently asked questions about connecting your car to myAudi app. Don't hesitate to get in contact with Audi if you have more questions.




www.audi.co.uk


----------

